# Kingies at Clovelly



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Launching tomorrow around 0630-0700 from Gordon's Bay. Seabreeze shows 16kn winds around 0700 with 0.8 metre waves.
Should be good. All welcome.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

To late Mike , the kings have swum up to north head , he he he he he :lol: :lol:


----------

